

People on treadmill desks perform tasks nearly as well as those sitting - mjswensen
http://news.byu.edu/archive15-apr-treadmilldesks.aspx

======
Varkiil
"While they found the walkers showed slight decreases in processing speed,
attention and typing words per minute—tasks that require fine-motor skills or
heavy concentration—the overall drop was not enough to warrant major concern."

"perform tasks"

I guess those tasks would mainly be browsing the interweb

